# كيف نعمل خطة التدريب



## عاطف الاسكندراني (2 فبراير 2010)

برجاء المساعدة في عمل نموذج خطة التدريب العاملين ل2010 
وأشكركم:32::32::32:


----------



## safety113 (3 فبراير 2010)

ماهو مجال عملكم؟
وماهي المواضيع التي ترغب بالتدريب عليها؟
حدد ذلك وانا جاهز


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (9 فبراير 2010)

مجال العمل في صناعة الأسمنت و بجانب الألات الدوارة والسيور ودخول المناطق المغلقة وذات درجات حرارة عالية بخلاف الضوضاء والاتربة


----------



## safety113 (10 فبراير 2010)

*اليك نموذج تدريبي قم بملئه بنفسك*

هذا المرفق لجدول تدريبي وورد واخر اكسل
يمكن تعبئته بما يناسبك
انظر المرفقات


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (11 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك علي مجهودك ولكن عفوآ لم يعمل الوورد او الأكسل


----------



## safety113 (12 فبراير 2010)

بدك اوفيس 2007


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (12 فبراير 2010)

اوفيس 2003 أشكرك علي أهتمامك


----------



## kimoraa (31 مارس 2010)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش


----------



## كتكوت حباب (6 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور أخي أحمد
دوماً لديك روح المبادرة


----------



## صلاح سلامه (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

